# Rumour's birth



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

hehe grogeous!! was it sonya's first foal? because she did fabulous. a little iffy and unsure but definitely did well. and was it a day foal?? lucky you! i got to record Sparta's birth but it was by flash light so it's hard to tell whats going on. plus i was broken into 3 videos. gorgeous filly! = )


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Yup, first baby. I am so proud of her! She did awesome. Everyone at the barn thought she might reject the baby, but she is the best momma! 
Ya, it was a day baby. She was born at 11. Me, my sister, and my 2 friends had slept in the barn for 3 nights waiting. 
I put her outside for an hour, went out to check on her, and she was leaking milk, so I brought her back in. Half an hour later Rumour was born.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

ahh Sparta was born around 8pm and thats when it got dark at around 6-7 so flashlights were a must and all the batteries were dead from late night checks!! lol rumor is such a beautiful girl = ) you are definitely lucky to have her


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Why are people so arrogant they just take it upon themselves to assume a horse is incapable of giving birth without assistance? :-|

Cute foal.


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Sorry Macabre-not sure where you get arrogance out of any of this......People love their horses and are very excited about new babies. I don't get arrogance at all. Besides-these are not some wild horses on the prairie......there is emotional and financial investment involved with these horses, and-just so ya knpw sh*t happens. Best we be there to help if need be.....and sometimes it is needed. No need to be negative. 
Beautiful foal-and as the proud owner of an aged Clyde X-you have many many happy years ahead! Congrats!


----------



## Deerly (Apr 18, 2010)

Who said horses are incapable of giving birth without assistance? :-|

I have a weird guilt reaction when I see animals/pets giving birth because in a weird way I feel like they don't have informed consent to such a painful and crazy thing! 

If people can help out to make things go smoother or safer I don't see the problem. I don't know enough to say if they were or were not needed in this instance but everything went well so what is the harm? I don't think the horse minded!

Edit: OMG I'm sorry I forgot to tell you how ADORABLE your baby is!!! It's so nice to be privy to that sort of occasion and hear the excitement and happiness all around! Congratulations!!!


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

In his "excitement" to help, he was not pulling with her contractions. She could have been seriously hurt. I just see this time and time again, and there was simply no need to be hauling like crazy on the foal and letting it fall to the ground.

I'm not trying to be a downer, I just feel it necessary to point something out so people don't assume just yanking on a foal is a good way to deliver it.

It doesn't negate how beautiful the baby is and I'm glad it went well.


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

I agree with Macabre. 
The man that was yanking on Rumour was the barn owner. I didn't tell him to pull, he just started to do it by himself. I don't think Sonya needed help that soon into labour.
She did get injured because of that tho. She ripped. So bad she had to get over 5 stitches. 
I should take a pic to show you guys how bad she ripped. It looks bad even after being healed.

Rumour sure is a cutie. I agree with you all there!
I will have to get a video of her running around when I am riding Sonya. She is so fast!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

well he was pulling the wrong direction. IF she needed help he should have pulled down not sideways. but thats besides the point now. both are healthy and happy and i guess thats what counts! get them videos up i wanna see!! = )


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

great video and I am glad everyone is healthy and happy. Rumor is so cute!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

ok up put the videos up on this page:

http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/riding-baby-57828/page2/#post668771


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

Aww, that's a crying shame, I'm so sorry she got hurt. I hope people read this post and understand what trying to interfere to much does! I'm very happy both her and the foal are ok - Rumour was an ENORMOUS newborn! She very likely may have needed help anyway, but always always pull with the contractions!


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Yes Rumour was HUGE! She couldn't even walk under Sonya when she was a newborn because she was so tall. I am thinking she may have helped a little bit with the ripping because she was so big.

And yes, always pull with contractions, or else you will have to pay extra on the vet fees! 

In the video I am pretty sure you can tell when she rips. When he is pulling the wrong way, and she gets up. That could have been when..

But now they are both healthy and happy girls! I am very glad that everything else when fine. No complications with Sonya's pregnancy, and Rumour is perfectly healthy, and hasn't gotten into too much trouble yet. She has only casted herself once, but we fixed her right away and she got up and ran away, so no damage done!


----------



## JustDressageIt (Oct 4, 2007)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Aww, that's a crying shame, I'm so sorry she got hurt. I hope people read this post and understand what trying to interfere to much does! I'm very happy both her and the foal are ok - Rumour was an ENORMOUS newborn! She very likely may have needed help anyway, but always always pull with the contractions!


Rumor is absolutely darling, you're very lucky  I'm so glad they're both happy and healthy. 
Just a few notes... so others don't think it's OK -- this video had me cringing in a few places. The stall is really tiny; mares need room to be able to stretch their necks out and still have room to deliver the foal. Especially for maidens, it's really nice for them to have quiet around them when they're delivering - she doesn't feel safe, so she doesn't lay down for long. Delivering standing is hard on the mare and foal, and as MM said, always pull with contractions only if the mare needs it. 

Enjoy your new filly!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

MacabreMikolaj said:


> Why are people so arrogant they just take it upon themselves to assume a horse is incapable of giving birth without assistance? :-|
> 
> Cute foal.


That was a little uncalled for, imho. It looks like the video was pasted together at one point, so the mare may have been unproductively pushing for longer than the video shows. That filly was huge, and momma was getting no where; the person who aided, didn't 'jump right in there', but waited, and helped only when it seemed like the mare was getting tired, and not getting anywhere. The guy who helped was not pulling unless the mare was pushing, atleast to what I can tell...


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

JustDressageIt said:


> Rumor is absolutely darling, you're very lucky  I'm so glad they're both happy and healthy.
> Just a few notes... so others don't think it's OK -- this video had me cringing in a few places. The stall is really tiny; mares need room to be able to stretch their necks out and still have room to deliver the foal. Especially for maidens, it's really nice for them to have quiet around them when they're delivering - she doesn't feel safe, so she doesn't lay down for long. Delivering standing is hard on the mare and foal, and as MM said, always pull with contractions only if the mare needs it.
> 
> Enjoy your new filly!!



I was cringing as well...that stall was not big enough to be a birthing stall IMO. I really didn't agree with how much help was offered so soon - that mare was doing fine as far as I could tell. We're not talking about her fending off wild animals here...she was birthing. There was not NEAR enough bedding for a regular horse in that stall either, let alone a birthing mare...she darn near fell a couple minutes into the video. Last thing that bugged me was that the 2 men were nice enough to assist in the birthing, but then dropped the foal on it's head as soon as it was out...:?

Cute foal and all, glad nothing went seriously wrong...


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

adorable filly =)


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

I dont know , I had a problem with the noise, and the size of stall, Im so glad it all turned out for the best, I try to keep a quiet calm environment , things tend to be alot easier on mare. Im sorry he felt he needed to pull the way he did, that was horrible..and in such an odd direction. 

He is adorable....Im sorry your mare tore, and glad..things are going well now


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Sorry filly, I thought I heard him say it a boy...


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures (Oct 2, 2009)

Im sorry..again, my laptop, cut off last minute....its a girl...lol


----------



## ilovesonya (Oct 12, 2009)

Its ok, he did say it was a boy, but he just saw the umbilical cord.

Yes, I didn't like the noise. My friend, sister, and her friend were there when she sstarted. She had her at 11 AM, and I boarded her, so there were boarders coming through, and the barn owners. I wish she had had her at night with just me and maybe 1 or 2 other people..
I barely spoke at all that day because I didn't want Sonya or Rumour to get upset. 

Cant do anything about it now, and I am out of that barn so I don't have to deal with those peopel anymore. Thank God!


----------

